# Safari Hack



## Alaniak (18. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab bei einer class ein Problem mit Safari. Es geht eigentlich nur um zwei unterschiedliche Margins. Da ich wegen einer class nun keine Browserweiche einbauen will. Wollt ich mal nach Safari Hacks fragen?!

Ich hab schonmal gegoogelt und den Hack mit "#" probiert. Der scheint aber nicht zu klappen, da nicht nur Safari den nutzt sondern auch Firefox.
Kennt jemand noch andere Hacks die nur für Safari benutzen?


----------



## Maik (18. November 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht wirst du auf den folgenden Seiten fündig:


CSS Filters - CSS-only Filters Summary (dithered.com)
CSS Hacks
CSS hacks | Stylegala

mfg Maik


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2008)

Ich denke, dass dieses Problem auch anders gelöst werden kann. Denn Safari gehört eigentlich zu fortschrittlichsten Browsern. Dass dieser nun etwas fehl darstellen soll, ist für mich erst einmal nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Alaniak (18. November 2008)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber bei Safari ist der absolut positionierte Container um rund 90px nach unten verschoben im Gegensatz zum Firefox (beides die neusten Versionen). Ich konnts auch mit Firebug nicht nachvollziehen. Obwohl der mir da relativ wenig genützt hat


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2008)

Dann zeig doch mal das Problem.


----------



## Maik (18. November 2008)

Alaniak hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber bei Safari ist der absolut positionierte Container um rund 90px nach unten verschoben im Gegensatz zum Firefox


Das wäre mir neu, dass Safari absolute Positionsangaben anders interpretiert, wie die übrigen standardkonformen Browser.

Und heute Morgen war hier noch die Rede von zwei unterschiedlichen margin-Werten.

Sehr verwirrend deine Aussagen, aber ein Einblick in deinen Quellcode (HTML + CSS), oder ein Link zu der Seite sollte da Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

mfg Maik


----------

